# Keto Diet



## CraigLucywebb (Aug 4, 2018)

Hi peeps, I’m doing the Keto diet and on day 5 doing really well on it. Just a quick question- my sugar levels are normal and now I have ketones in my urine is this bad for me? 

Thanks


----------



## Drummer (Aug 4, 2018)

Ah - you do understand that 'keto' is shorthand for being in ketosis - which produces ketones?


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 4, 2018)

CraigLucywebb said:


> Hi peeps, I’m doing the Keto diet and on day 5 doing really well on it. Just a quick question- my sugar levels are normal and now I have ketones in my urine is this bad for me?
> 
> Thanks


Having Ketones is not good. Please check, Good luck


----------

